# Vintage helmets..



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

classic lid.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

OK, how bout posting pics of your vintage headgear? Or better yet, vintage pics of riders wearing vintage headgear..:thumbsup:

I picked one of these SkidLids up today, This is not a pic of mine but the one I found is identical and everybit as clean...mid/late 70's?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Helmets:
Two Bell V-1 Pros
One 1st Generation Giro, w/ Lycra/net cover
Don't remember what the white ones were.
Edit: Think the white ones were:
One Vetta
One Bell Biker

Bikes:
'88 MB-1
'88 Univega Alpina Pro
'87 Rockhopper
'87 Schwinn Cimmaron
'88 GT Tequesta
'87 MB-1


----------



## H_Tuttle (Feb 27, 2007)

I have a bailen bucket










remember those lycra helmet seat and pump covers from the 80s?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

sgltrak said:


> Helmets:
> Two Bell V-1 Pros
> One 1st Generation Giro, w/ Lycra/net cover
> Don't remember what the white ones were.
> ...


Is that your mb-1 with drop bars?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> Is that your mb-1 with drop bars?


THREAD DERAIL

Nope. I'm the dork on the other end sticking my butt out while trying to hold up my '88 MB-1 and the photographer's Univega. Ken, the rider with the drop bar '87 MB-1 rode it that way for about a week and then went to flat bars and a 150mm T-Bone. He kept the drop setup for the future, but the bike was stolen a few years later without having the drops re-installed. Seems like the stock stem wasn't quite high enough for the drops to work well.

Ken was a shop employee with me and he got the bike on closeout for $380. Wish I would have bought one of them at the time, but I wanted the new one with the black XT stuff, and as a broke college kid I could not afford both, though the total would have only been $742 at the shop employee price. Seems like a bargain now.

/THREAD DERAIL


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

I always wanted a skid Lid back in the early '80s. They looked like something that was worn in Star Wars. I tried to buy one off Ebay a year or so ago, but to my surprise, I was well out bid.

Yes, I had lycra covers for my bike saddles. They looked pretty good when you got the color to match something on the bike.


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

I was served very well for many years by my Bell Biker 1980 to at least 1990. Big, old mushroom looking thing.


----------



## IZH-35M (Jan 15, 2011)

I have a few new old Vetta helmets?

They're brand new from. Late 70's?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Only vintage helmet I have.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Is that one of JT's?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

jeff said:


> Is that one of JT's?


Jersey and the helmet, ya.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2011)

*Camo V1 Pro*

This is from 1984, and it sports the original Point Reyes Bikes decal.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

shawnw said:


> This is from 1984, and it sports the original Point Reyes Bikes decal.
> View attachment 649014


That's awesome. Old decal makes it even cooler.


----------



## felixdelrio (May 27, 2006)

no comment ...


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Where are the leather lids? I guess they went out before MTB went commercial.

I've got mine in the shed. (Don't have my Skid Lid anymore.) Amazing how long the leather helmets were used--well into the 70s. I wore mine at my local skateparks, too. 

Mike


----------



## fat tire trader (Sep 18, 2010)

The first helmet that I bought when I started racing in the early 80S

Then








And Now


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

fat tire trader said:


> The first helmet that I bought when I started racing in the early 80S


Is that your current Pro Cruiser behind you at the start? That's one big boy!


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Is that your current Pro Cruiser behind you at the start? That's one big boy!


Wow good eye and holy cow!


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

da'HOOV said:


> OK, how bout posting pics of your vintage headgear? Or better yet, vintage pics of riders wearing vintage headgear..:thumbsup:
> 
> I picked one of these SkidLids up today, This is not a pic of mine but the one I found is identical and everybit as clean...mid/late 70's?


Anyone have the Shoei Helmet still? Those were the real first All-Mountain helmets, like the Giro Xen, longer tail to protect the back of your hat, a serious visor and reasonable ventilation. I had a friend that rode one for years while I pursued the light weight direction. He probably still has his and I now use a Giro Xen. Go figure.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Jersey and the helmet, ya.


 Score!
Did you wash it?


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

felixdelrio said:


> no comment ...


we have a winner ...that pic would be so fun to caption.


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

rockcrusher said:


> Anyone have the Shoei Helmet still? Those were the real first All-Mountain helmets, like the Giro Xen, longer tail to protect the back of your hat, a serious visor and reasonable ventilation. I had a friend that rode one for years while I pursued the light weight direction. He probably still has his and I now use a Giro Xen. Go figure.


Yep, There's a thread from 12/20/2010 In General discussion. SHOW YOUR BRAIN BUCKET!

Maybe a PC savvy can merge it here. Some funny stuff there, and the Shoei.

Who ever put up the checkered helmet thanks. I'm not be tauted yetts.


----------



## cousineddie (Oct 23, 2008)

da'HOOV said:


> that pic would be so fun to caption.


da'hoov and friends: "Oh look... so people actually ride those things?"


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Free magazine day on the self-inflicted head trauma ward.


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

Love that camo V1 Pro! That's a true mountain bike specific 80's helmet if I ever saw one!

This thread relit my desire for a Skid Lid, and lo and behold, I found one on Ebay for $30. The question now is will it fit. The seller said it fits him with a 7 3/4 head size. Might be a little big for me, I can always add padding to it if needed I guess. I don't plan to wear it during trail rides, but maybe when I'm doing a local errand ride. I always thought they were the collest looking helmets back around 1980-81.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

jimbowho said:


> classic lid.


Let's see that Yamaha!


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

This is lurking in the basement at my in-laws, too small for my 7-5/8 melon unfortunately.


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

The Skid Lid still has a modern look to it. I bet if you wore it today most people would think it's a new design.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Some helmet company made something very similar recently, i forget the manufacturer, but it didn't pass the ANSI or Snell or whatever it is helmet standard.


----------



## MABman (Oct 5, 2008)

Don't forget the Etto!


----------



## datawhacker (Dec 23, 2004)

not vintage Bell with design by Shag


----------



## WickedPhatChance (May 28, 2011)

*V1 pro*

Here is my V1 PRO, shown in action, 1992. This model had the Bell logo on a sliding rail, that exposed a hole in the front of the helmet -- marketed as an "air vent" to cool the rider's head on a hot day -- anyone remember that feature? (It didn't really work).


----------



## fat tire trader (Sep 18, 2010)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Is that your current Pro Cruiser behind you at the start? That's one big boy!


I don't know if it is or not. I don't think that it is the same, but...I remember that guy and that bike was equipped with motorcycle tires.
Chris


----------



## ong (Jun 26, 2006)

Darn... I just got rid of my Specialized Sub Six. My favorite helmet ever, but it was getting a little crunchy.


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

*vintage etto*

plus vintage stroker


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

rockychrysler said:


> plus vintage stroker


great photo!+ vintage shades and tee. Woo hoo!


----------



## EBasil (Jan 30, 2004)

I still have a pair of those Shoei's that Troy Lee marketed. It was a great helmet in terms of coverage and, surprisingly, ventilation. The visor was great and they looked moto in an era when most helmets looked like a blob.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

That Shag designed Helmet has always been one of my favorites.


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

MABman said:


> Don't forget the Etto!
> 
> View attachment 649621


 My all-time favorite! I did a session for Etto and they put me on a poster. *Internal14* still has one believe.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

A few from '89, '90 and '91

Luis in Lycra covered styrofoam cooler:









Me in a Bell styrofoam with micro shell:









The team with our Etto helmets in front of the Brooklyn Bridge and Twin Towers









Another of my Etto - one of our Team sponsors:


----------



## flyingcloud (Jul 7, 2012)

Isn't that Gary Fisher in the background wearing a hairnet?


----------



## Czar Chasm (Jul 19, 2012)

I sawr this cherry Giro Air Attack SC at a thrift store today. Brought back memories....


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## landsbee (Dec 23, 2009)

3 Etto Helme _01 von veloliebe auf Flickr

all NOS 

cheers Daniel :thumbsup:


----------



## datawhacker (Dec 23, 2004)

those have to be the coolest vintage helmets


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Some of you guys take incredible photos. Especially of helmets.


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

datawhacker said:


> those have to be the coolest vintage helmets


I agree (mine are a zebra stripe and white with red pinstripes) and surprisingly comfortable too, at least for my big melon. Their only drawback is that when it's hot sweat pours out the front of them right into my eyes, but on cool days they're perfect.


----------



## bikefat (Nov 13, 2013)

Look close to see the black tiger-striping on this metallic-purple '92 (?) LT:


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

I've got my Image. Still wear it on occasion for S&Gs. The TL is retired to the wall in the garage. My LBS has a dozen or so still in the back room. Tried a few on recently, but couldn't seem to pull the trigger.


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

Might as well post a shot of all my old helmets. From left to right they are a Bailen (easily the worst of the bunch), Bell V-1 Pro, Monarch (most comfortable but heavy, fiberglass shell), two Ettos (which I still wear) and a Skid Lid that doesn't fit (the foam is hard as a rock).


----------



## rasumichin (Oct 21, 2008)

levior from down under made my actual helmet.



Got it last year unused from a friend when he tidied up his teenage cave.



Another etto in use:


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Here we have an '80s Cinelli helmet, NOS with stylish colors and aero profile.

Box says: Casco Aerodinamico Superleggero


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*Wasteland grand prix*

First race in Vancouver, Wasteland Grand Prix. 198? Organized by word of mouth by Pippin O. The course was held in a area that no one would bust it. Pissing rain. F$#%^ ugly deep sand and big water holes. Racers in the 90's complain about courses being too hard? The Wasteland Grand Prix was a blast the tougher the better cuz come on its supposed to be a MTB race! ha ha I remember the only helmet I would wear that didn't make you look like a freak was the Bell V1pro. Others didn't wear any and some wore horse jumping hats.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

rismtb said:


> First race in Vancouver, Wasteland Grand Prix. 198? Organized by word of mouth by Pippin O. The course was held in a area that no one would bust it. Pissing rain. F$#%^ ugly deep sand and big water holes. Racers in the 90's complain about courses being too hard? The Wasteland Grand Prix was a blast the tougher the better cuz come on its supposed to be a MTB race! ha ha I remember the only helmet I would wear that didn't make you look like a freak was the Bell V1pro. Others didn't wear any and some wore horse jumping hats.


Nice old helmets but this really deserves its own thread...


----------



## datawhacker (Dec 23, 2004)

not vintage, but design by Shag



Monarch is my favorite


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

*Resurrecting Thread for Old Windjammer Helmet + Other Estate Sale Score.*

Estate sale $2 bag,Almost NOS Avocet sz 12 shoes, Specialized titanium stem, Windjammer Helmet+the plastic saddle that evidences why us elderly male cyclists have a higher occurrence of Prostate difficulties per capita than non riders.


----------



## flyingcloud (Jul 7, 2012)

A plethora of old school helmets. The LeMans start at the 1983? Cascade Cruise, Bend. OR.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

A lot of Skid Lids in that pic. I had one. Prevented a few scrapes


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

flyingcloud said:


> A plethora of old school helmets. The LeMans start at the 1983? Cascade Cruise, Bend. OR.


that is an awesome photo


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*perfect cross border road trip lid*

Love the LeMans starts. This was a later version with the perfect forehead stash.


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

I have one of the old Bell V1 camo helmets too. Got it off Ebay a few years ago. Trail riding in camo just seems like the right thing to do!


----------

